# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 20.05.2019 - 27.05.2019

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *36*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *84* Получено карантинов: *10*, суммарный объем: *137* мб Обработано файлов: *123*, суммарный объем: *307* мб Уникальных файлов: *122*, суммарный объем: *307* мб Признаны безопасными: *69* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *5*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=222826 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=222711 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\users\mila\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\ju  jediad\ctrbrvrf.exe - *1* c:\program files\rdp wrapper\rdpwrap.dll - *1* c:\windows\system32\tsmsisrv.dll - *1* c:\windows\system32\msfte.dll - *1* \1vera.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *2* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *1* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Crusis.to - *1* not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RDPWrap.h - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

